# New job. Bad training. Confused. Maybe fired????



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

I spent 10K on electrical trade school. I learned only the very basics and theory. I was given job placement with an independent electric company. I guess they expected that i have experience and i told them i have ZERO experience in the field. Im 1 week into this job, and i have been treated like garbage. I understand people in construction are *******...but they have NO patience for a beginner like me. I ask some questions, they roll their eyes. I was confused installing new equipment, i asked for guidance, and i was told im slowing the company down. All i need is some TRAINING and PATIENCE!! They destroyed my confidence and motivation. I dont know what to do anymore. They are either gonna fire me or ill wind up leaving .... what should i do??!!


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Many people forget where they came from. They are no longer humble and all they care for is money. They do not want to spend money investing in good workers to help them learn or grow. Now a days almost all people are expendable. Many people are treated like resources (used and abused) instead of an actual employee.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Stay otherwise how will you pick up the experience?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

You should just stick it out. You'll eventually get the experience even if it's really ****ty right now. Walking away from a 10k investment would be very regrettable. 

If it's possible to get the money back, you should check if any community colleges have electrical programs. That's what I'm doing right now, the training and hands on experience is much better than if you went through the IBEW because they expect that you have some experience. I'm assuming that's what you did?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Was the school not good? Do you think they should of trained you more? If you have a passion for this stick it out.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Unfortunately this is how it is at most jobs now days. Even if you quit this one there is a strong chance that you will run into the same problem elsewhere. Companies now don't want to invest the time or money into training new employees,instead they find it more beneficial to immediately toss the new person into the snake pit and expect them to learn for themselves. I have ran into this issue at pretty much all of my past places of employment and I have quit or fled many jobs because of this but I always run into the same thing. Really the only thing you can do is grin and bear it and try to keep up until you gain enough experience to carry your own. 

I have also learned through passed experience that the people who are giving me a hard time the most are people who when they first started actually had it worse than I did. So that might explain some of their attitude, plus they forget what it is like to be the new guy.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

dman93 said:


> I spent 10K on electrical trade school. I learned only the very basics and theory. I was given job placement with an independent electric company. I guess they expected that i have experience and i told them i have ZERO experience in the field. Im 1 week into this job, and i have been treated like garbage. I understand people in construction are *******...but they have NO patience for a beginner like me. I ask some questions, they roll their eyes. I was confused installing new equipment, i asked for guidance, and i was told im slowing the company down. All i need is some TRAINING and PATIENCE!! They destroyed my confidence and motivation. I dont know what to do anymore. They are either gonna fire me or ill wind up leaving .... what should i do??!!


I'm in the exact same place right now with the difference that it's an internship. I get crappy instructions..... My "instructor" gets pissed if I ask questions and expects me to learn everything on my own.... my "closest collegue" has SA or something similar because she doesn't speak to anyone and when I ask her questions she gives the shortest reply possible so I won't talk to her anymore.

Tomorrow I am expected to do things I've never done before, and I expect to fumble about like a moron and get scolded again and feel like a 2 year old in a dark forest with monsters lurking behind every tree.         

Thanks for this thread, at least I know I'm not alone in my struggle.

(My second ever job was very good because I got to shadow for like 2 weeks and we had a week of introduction before that so once I had to start taking calls I actually knew what I Was doing. Never been treated that well by a company since.)


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Electricity is dangerous, if you don't think you're ready for this position then quit. Better to find a job with patient people then to electrocute yourself or others. Bad jobs are a dime a dozen.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So many people hate teaching/training and have zero patience. They don't want to help someone else since it takes up time and doesn't further their own career. They get nothing out of it. I think they often want you to do poorly so that they look good in comparison. Then when you screw up they can complain about you. 

One of my exes seemed to have zero patience with his mother. It was odd because he really loved his mother a lot. But when he tried to teach her how to use the computer, he would get nasty and blow up at her. She was a little slow with the computer but so what? I witnessed this many times.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Too many people in the overpopulated world, and not enough decent jobs. True, the corporations care much less about training a new citizen workforce than ever today. I'd say think of it as an opportunity with drawbacks but an opportunity nevertheless and get some training while as long as you can bear the negatives, or it could be closed in the future.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

How are you doing? Could you update us on details?


----------

